# First fish pic from 3 mile bridge



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

We had a blast today. I caught this black drum on a gulp with 6lb test


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Dang that's a Biggun!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

6 Lb test!!!! Now that took some skill, good for you! nice drum!


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

I got to get out on the boat. Dang!!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Nice big ugly


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

wow.. on 6lb test.. kickass


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

i bet you were thinkin o crap its about to snap while you were fighting it.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

how long of fight on that bad boy?


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice drum!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Man how long did it take for you to finesse him in?


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks guys. I guess it took 10-15 min to get him boatside. We chased him about 4 lights down the bridge


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow I bet that was a fight on 6lb test!!! Congrats man!


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

What ever brand of line that is, you should send the company a picture. They might just send you some more. Never can tell. Good job.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

That's a big ol' drum.


----------

